

Why you should read 100 books - henrik_w
http://jasonevanish.com/2014/01/26/why-you-should-read-100-books/

======
holograham
Not enamored with the 100 book goal.... In reality it's about making reading a
lifestyle habit. Though once you read 100 books you're probably not gonna
stop.

~~~
giantrobothead
Agreed. The most important thing to take away from this is to make reading a
part of everyday life.

In fact, my advice would be to read everything you can get your hands on, and
then keep going.

------
trillium
I read 3 books a week. I've learned a bit, but not much that's affected my
life directly in a practical way.

Obviously, I do enjoy it though.

~~~
jevanish
Have you considered what books you choose and the efforts you make to apply
what you learn from it?

I can't begin to quantify what I've learned (note: I wrote the post) and much
of it is because of what books I chose and the effort to apply what I read.

~~~
trillium
Good point. The books you read seem to be a mix of technical and life
improvement. The books I read are chosen from the New Book section and I avoid
books that would require too much thinking (as I read to relax on the
weekend!)

